# World's Best vs Ever Clean litter



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I haven't tried either of the two, but was hoping I could find out if everyone prefers one over the other. I've tried going through all the litter brand posts, but can't seem to find a definate best brand. I know it varies from person to person, but I've heard World's Best is really good, and I've heard Ever Clean is good too.

I finally got Addison clumping litter, and really like the convenience of it being flushable, so those two are a definate must in a new litter. I don't really care for the way the Arm and Hammer Easy Flush smells and it seems like EVERY clump is stuck to the sides or bottom of the box.

I've seen videos demostrating that World's Best clumps immediately, so it never reaches the bottom. I haven't done too much digging to see if Ever Clean does the same. I know both websites will say their product is better, so I was hoping some of you can clear up the pros and cons of each brand.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

We recently started using World's Best, and have been pleased with it. I've always refused to use clumping clay litter, so this is my first experience with anything that clumps...I have to keep the level of litter somewhat lower than recommended (to avoid poopy breeches), and Assumpta has only soaked through it once, and it didn't seem to stick to the box badly at all. It clumps well, I guess (not much experience, so I can't say for sure).

Assumpta's opinion is mixed, and I've been mixing in tiny amounts of regular clay litter so it smells more like what she's used to, but she's getting more used to it. My husband hates litterbox smell, and he proclaims it to be "very good" at odor control. The only minus I can see is that it tends tp track more than regular clay, but not enough to bother me other than noticing it.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I couldn't vote, since I haven't used Ever Clean. I've used W'sB for a year now, and I definitely recommend it. I feel very good that it's natural, so it's not as damaging to my kitties when they inhale/injest it.

The kitties aren't as enthused about it as our other clumping litter, but still do their business. W'sB clumps very well, and has minimal dust. It has a nice clean smell, but I noticed that it stinks faster than the clumping later on. Overall, I'm very satisfied with it.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I've never used World's Best (it isn't available in Sweden) but I really like Ever Clean and so do my cats. One of my cats are quite finicky when it comes to litter so I won't switch litter if I don't have to.


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

I was just going to start a thread about litter. Thanks!
As I understand it from your posts, World's Best clumps? We use Tidy Cats just because it's the most available and it's cheap. I've never thought twice about litter because the litter box is my partner's "job." But with getting two new kittens I agreed to start helping without it. I've noticed that ours doesn't clump and I hate that. When I lived at home I remember that the litter we used clumped up so you could just scoop out the clumps of urine. But with Tidy Cats it doesn't do that so you have a litter box full of smelly pee crystals all at the bottom. Yuck!!
How much do you pay for World's Best? I just called a pet store here and it's $24.99 for a 17lbs bag. With 4 cats that's a little more than I'm willing to spend on litter! Is there any cheaper litter that clumps?


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm sure you can find better prices online. Right now, I'm addicted to www.epetpals.com because they have the best prices I've seen anywhere online, and the shipping isn't nearly as much as other places. I could be wrong, but I think they have World's Best 17 lb bag for like $17... not sure though.

So far, I'm getting about half and half... I guess I should have expected that. I may go to the store and flip a coin


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

Cheaper online, yes...shipping is the problem. Based on the shipping that www.epetpals.com charges, I'd pay $51 in shipping for a 17lbs bag of litter. Basically I'm screwed either way!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Ohhh, I didn't notice you were in Hawaii... my bad  

I guess anything you have shipped will cost a fortune. I couldn't deal with that! I'm addicted to online shopping!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Ever Clean isn't flushable is it? I keep thinking I'll buy it because its cheaper (pretty much half as cheap everywhere I've seen) and then I see that you're not supposed to flush it. I REALLY love being able to flush the mess away and be done with it.

I guess I'll have to try World's Best.


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

If you guys try World's Best, may I suggest the new scented version... it helps to cover up scent a lot better than the original version. Right now, I'm half-half until I can get a new bag of the scented... so I go half on the World's Best and half Arm & Hammer.

I switched to World's Best b/c the clay litter seemed to not only make me sneeze, but the kitties sneeze too. So dusty! None of us could take it! The grains in World's Best are bigger than the grains in any clumping litter, so there's less little annoying tracking. Oh yeah, and it works ok with the littermaid too, if anyone was wondering 

So yes, it is a more expensive litter, but for the safety of my babies (clay litters just sound so bad for the cats, especially after all the reading I've done on the subject), and I really couldn't take the dust. Three cheers for World's Best!


----------

